
Don’t Promise - tedmiston
https://m.signalvnoise.com/dont-promise-6433aaf9c9c9
======
tedmiston
The core idea of this post is that closing non-ideal deals or making promises
to customers for exceptions to your product roadmap create product debt, and
Jason argues for being more mindful of that by saying no more.

